# Fake News Triggers Facebook Safety Check



## Cli-Fi (Dec 28, 2016)

Does anybody else find this really, really worrying???
There is a potential for huge consequences if this goes unchecked and left in its current form. I'm not going to speculate on what the solution would be though. Definitely a new avenue for us sci-fi writers to explore if anyone needs more material. My current WIP The Disconnect deals with some of this. 

Facebook's Bangkok explosion Safety Check was a false alarm

In the states we also had Pizzagate recently.


----------

